# group policy client service fails



## USNJedi23 (Sep 3, 2006)

I am running a self built rig that has been in operation for over a year. About a week ago I started having a problem upon boot up. I am getting an error upon starting Windows stating group policy client service failed to start. i checked services and several com and network based services fail to start. I have attempted to manually make changes in the registry, remove and reinstall .NET and use SFC as well as attempted manual policy update.


----------



## USNJedi23 (Sep 3, 2006)

- Ran an ethernet diagnostic utility, no errors reported.
- Uninstalled and reinstalled latest drivers for motherboard, no change.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The Group Policy Client Service depends on the RPC and Mup services to be started before it will start, and RPC depends on a couple of other services. Many other services also depend on RPC, so your computer is pretty much hosed if RPC doesn't run.

Open Services and verify the startup type for RPC is automatic and that it is started. If it won't start, check the dependent services to see if thet are running.


----------



## USNJedi23 (Sep 3, 2006)

I verified that the RPC and its dependencies are running however, I cannot locate the MUP service in the services list.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Mup.sys is a driver not shown in the list of services. To verify it is loaded you need to open a command window and type:
driverquery /v > C:\list.txt then open the C:\list.txt file using Notepad. If listed, might as well check the version too which should be July 13, 2009 (for Windows 7 Ultimate anyway).


----------



## USNJedi23 (Sep 3, 2006)

Did the search, unable to locate it in the list.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

This the reason the Group Policy Client service won't start. Unfortunately I don't know enough about how this service is started so we need to wait for somebody who does.


----------



## USNJedi23 (Sep 3, 2006)

I hear you and I greatly appreciate the assist!


----------



## USNJedi23 (Sep 3, 2006)

Well I found a workaround. I installed Windows 7 as an upgrade over the existing Windows 7. It seems to have fixed everything except now my AVG Firewall will not turn on.


----------

